# Buried Semi Trailer Grow Room



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok so this is all hypothetical at the moment. Imagine, if you will, a semi trailer. Now imagine it below ground with weed growing inside of it. 53 x 102 x 136 is a typical semi trailer. thats a whole lot of square footage. The required equipment would be LEDs to minimize power usage and heat. A Carbon filter exhaust system. simple dirt would be okay for growing but i think some kind of hydro system would be the way to go. you would wanna be out in the country some where so no one would see a semi trailer get buried in your yard. I hope that one day im going to own some property in some back woods ass place and grow using a setup just like this. i couldnt even fathom how awesome it would be. how much bud do you think you would get from a harvest is what i wanna know! Sorry about my crappy illuistration i whipped it up in like two seconds


----------



## greennuggets (Mar 21, 2009)

thats like pinneapple express. lol


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 21, 2009)

dood im not gonna lie i never watched that movie......


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd be adding a BUNCH of bracing and reinforcement on the inside. Dirt weighs quite a bit. The trailers I've unloaded seem flimsy.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Mar 21, 2009)

similar stuff is done in buried shipping containers etc.. some guy i know was once offered a hefty sum to live-in and tend a few of these lol


----------



## natrone23 (Mar 21, 2009)

LEDS lol yeah sure


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 21, 2009)

you dont believe in LEDs? i tend not to be so skeptical.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 21, 2009)

move into a house that has a basement 
.


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 22, 2009)

i _heard _of a guy that did something _very_ similar to that....i _heard_ it works well, and stays cool. (w/ proper ventilation of course.)

edit: f*ck led's tho....do a few 600w hps'...you wont regret it.


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah i guess you could use HPS. If its cool in there already the lights would warm it up. I wonder if it is easy to keep the temp and humidity at a certain level. But yeah if you used a shipping container that would be even more baller, a semi is probably too unstable

EDIT: oh and whats the fun in a basement? besides no one is gonna wander down into a container buried 15-20 feet underground. I think it is a much wiser option to bury something and only you would know how to get in.


----------



## mrduke (Mar 22, 2009)

shipping containers also come in different sizes so you can do a 60 footer or only a twenty, but dont bury it 15 or 20 feet remember you have to get in and out WITH all the water and supplies


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 22, 2009)

meth head's have been doing this in central cali for quiet a while. Leo had them figured out a long time ago. But good luck


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

who is leo? and since the shipping containers are like 10 or more feet tal, unless you wanted just a thin layer of dirt, would be prolly like 15+/- feet ftom he botom of the container to the ground above


----------



## newb19547 (Mar 22, 2009)

Then you could make a sweet elevator inside a tree that goes down to it.


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

hell yeah who would ever catch on to you? god i wish i had money. i would engineer it so legit...


----------



## greennuggets (Mar 22, 2009)

leo is the police


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah i figured that out lol thanks


----------



## smellmyfinger (Mar 22, 2009)

In the highly recommended (IMO) documentary "The Union" they visited an abandoned (busted) grow op in buried train cars. There were several of them linked together with a tunnel.


----------



## HappySack (Mar 22, 2009)

forget the semi trailer. won't work! Not strong enough. Shipping containers are close, but still dirt weighs a ton...lol. 3 x 3 x 3 dirt is a ton


----------



## gardenman (Mar 22, 2009)

you ever see the grow room underground that was busted? Search it on youtube. They had a system like you're talking about but amped up. The funny thing is though... they got caught b/c they were stealing the power. Idiots!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 22, 2009)

HappySack said:


> forget the semi trailer. won't work! Not strong enough. Shipping containers are close, but still dirt weighs a ton...lol. 3 x 3 x 3 dirt is a ton


is that really the correct formula ? a tons like 2200 pounds right? hmm.... maybe.

anywho, that IR block stuff would prolly be a lot easier... in a basement.

but when i win the lottery i'm going to live in an underground cave with an underground tributary. 
.


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it would be better to build like bunker of some sort out steel and concrete. Get some mafia ass contractor to do it.
Yeah i saw that video it was pretty dope, they even had an escape hatch with a fake rock hiding it. Too bad they got caught in the most asinine way by stealing power. Dumb asses


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

lol stealing the power... what a bunch of jackasses. if i had a setup like that


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 22, 2009)

bump for epic fantasy grow room


----------



## Rix (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd go with the shipping containers,using hydro,once you've lugged tons of dirt you'll understand why.Fuck LEDs,go a mixture of HIDs for another year,wait till technology improves.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 22, 2009)

You can pick up a SeaLand container used for about 2to 3 k. They are much stronger than a semi trailer. 

out.


----------



## energie (Mar 22, 2009)

rahter then just burrying the shipping containers. 
you burry them and build a welding shop above them.
pay your electricty and your good to go


----------



## fridge (Mar 22, 2009)

Twenty Past Four said:


> you dont believe in LEDs? i tend not to be so skeptical.


lol.youd need like 400 grand in leds.


----------



## fridge (Mar 22, 2009)

energie said:


> rahter then just burrying the shipping containers.
> you burry them and build a welding shop above them.
> pay your electricty and your good to go


good idea!


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 22, 2009)

Twenty Past Four said:


> Ok so this is all hypothetical at the moment. Imagine, if you will, a semi trailer. Now imagine it below ground with weed growing inside of it. 53 x 102 x 136 is a typical semi trailer. thats a whole lot of square footage. The required equipment would be LEDs to minimize power usage and heat. A Carbon filter exhaust system. simple dirt would be okay for growing but i think some kind of hydro system would be the way to go. you would wanna be out in the country some where so no one would see a semi trailer get buried in your yard. I hope that one day im going to own some property in some back woods ass place and grow using a setup just like this. i couldnt even fathom how awesome it would be. how much bud do you think you would get from a harvest is what i wanna know! Sorry about my crappy illuistration i whipped it up in like two seconds


Check out the documentary "The Union: The Business of Getting High" there is an old gro op there that is 20 train cars stacked 10x2 under ground.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 22, 2009)

energie said:


> rahter then just burrying the shipping containers.
> you burry them and build a welding shop above them.
> pay your electricty and your good to go


great idea... plus rep for the ingenuity.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive seen this quite a bit actually. I have never been involved in one but there is great potential let me tell you. you still have to discuiss it though as the eye in the sky can still pickup the heat sig. thats how one of them in my area went down.


----------



## la9 (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought about doing something like that when I was young and poor and didn't have a place to live but my car. If you didn't bury them you could drape a camo net over the top.

The sea containers are the way to go, they are solid steel, you could park a semi on top with even noticing. You could lock the doors and the cops would need armore piercing bullets just to make you turn off the tv and wonder if the bullets were coming in or not, but on the other hand if it's all buried and the secret tree was the only way in or out, not much they could do.

I'm sure you'd have an escape tunnel and the ground packed with plastic explosives for a grand getaway.

Sounds like the POT NINJA'S hidden lair doesn't it.

POT NINJA
at my lair
POT NINJA
you can't get me here
you can't get me there
POT NINJA
with super spidey stealth
POT NINJA
run away if you value your health


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 23, 2009)

i don't know about a secret tree door...

but a simple storage shed with a ladder going down would do wonders. though the neighbors might wonder why you spend 5 hours a day in a 6' by 6' foot storage shed. 
.


----------



## flapan (Mar 23, 2009)

sounds like too much work


----------



## joebaze (Mar 23, 2009)

me n some homies thought of this idea..
bury a contaainer...put another one on top for a storage....good to go!
n the ghetto birds dont usually fly over my area.. i guess cuz its commercial land!
if i dont eventually do this idea, im juss gonna stick to a dual chamber basement..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2009)

awesome idea. This is my new dream. I would do it in cali even though it's legal, becuase an underground grow op sound damn cool.

And yeah, I didn't beleive the 3x3x3 being a ton, but 1 cu. ft. is apparently 120 lb. and 120 x 27 (3'x3'x3') = 3240 lbs. Seriously, dirt is heavy.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 23, 2009)

joebaze said:


> me n some homies thought of this idea..
> bury a contaainer...put another one on top for a storage....good to go!
> n the ghetto birds dont usually fly over my area.. i guess cuz its commercial land!
> if i dont eventually do this idea, im juss gonna stick to a dual chamber basement..


 
I had this idea just a few weeks back. I was thinking about putting a reasonable sized generator on your property above the grow op would provide it power. It really wouldn't take a HUGE generator and as long as you aren't in a city situation I think you could make it work. I would just stay outta the "hotzones" for other drugs. Don't do it in areas known for Meth labs, etc.


----------



## nexcare (Mar 23, 2009)

Or...If you live somewhere similar to me(Texas), and actually have the money for that operation:
-Buy land(5-10 acres)
-Buy commercial shipping containers ($1500) 10x40x8.5'
-Blow torch and weld ventilation systems. (My dad's containers for storage use stay about 80 degrees max in 105 degree heat)
-A few portable A/Cs.
-Run a 5kW+ Generator or multiple.
-Produce $120k/month in bud and never even use the grid...


----------



## wildyking07 (Mar 23, 2009)

i love this idea. i currently have a concealed shed and i have been raided twice and they have never found it, me and ma "homies" will surlely do this after my current grow, but proberly concret floor, triple layered brick walls wid insulation n several pieces of metal like this larger than the room

/\/\/\/\/\/\

then bury it in soil and have the entry hatch under a slab under a gazibo (the gazibo will cover the dig as well)

get 4 vertical grow systems (1k each)
thats like 500 plants...

worth the effort to make it completly concealed


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 23, 2009)

i've been involved in this before.The best way to do it is to get shipping containers. much stronger and will do the job.I think we got 2 used ones for around 2800 dollars.Ours were 40ft long and 7.5 feet wide.i built a ballast wall with 1000 watt hps's.which we flipped between the two boxes to cut down on the cost of ballast's so 20 ballasts and ran a 75kw generator.Someone above said something about a 5kw hate to tell ya but that isn't gonna run shit.2 split air units in each container 20 cool sun hoods a piece vented.Built raised beds and planted in cocco as you can reuse it three times before having to haul it out.controllers fans,nutes and soil total investment around 40-45k.Turn around in the first 10 weeks is about 285k after costs.and the diesel fuel was around three grand.Also remember you can only safely draw 80% of what your generator's rated for


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 23, 2009)

and if any of you are planning on putting in an inground pool anytime soon it may be a good time to bury a box and thats all i have to say about that


----------



## ibinge420 (Mar 23, 2009)

ding ding cannaman^^^^ iv thought about that its like the most reasonable smart idea. the water will cover any heat sig and you could make the room large. not so narrow but wider too.


----------



## JeremyC (Mar 23, 2009)

May I suggest instead of using a semi trailor a train cart would be better as it would actually stand up under the weight of the dirt and you wouldn't have to put reinforcements in it.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 23, 2009)

JeremyC said:


> May I suggest instead of using a semi trailor a train cart would be better as it would actually stand up under the weight of the dirt and you wouldn't have to put reinforcements in it.


Yeah, when I read "Semi-Trailer" I assumed the OP meant a shipping container. Shipping containers are stacked on boats very high and they are very heave when packed (much heavier than the dirt you would cover one with unless you buried it WAYYY too deep.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 23, 2009)

you would need a fucking crane to move a train cart i just picked the shipping container up with my excavator and stuck it in the hole


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 23, 2009)

cannaman did you put a pool over your container? you could use it for liquid cooling heat your pool in the winter and you have the perfect heat mask


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 23, 2009)

no i didn't at the time,but i'm building my first house right now and i have a funny feeling that it could happen.Plus i can duct it into the pool heater and heat the water for free in the summer.


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 23, 2009)

right on! that sounds like an awesome idea good luck with that. im sure your gonna do awesome


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 24, 2009)

cannaman2.5 said:


> i've been involved in this before.The best way to do it is to get shipping containers. much stronger and will do the job.I think we got 2 used ones for around 2800 dollars.Ours were 40ft long and 7.5 feet wide.i built a ballast wall with 1000 watt hps's.which we flipped between the two boxes to cut down on the cost of ballast's so 20 ballasts and ran a 75kw generator.Someone above said something about a 5kw hate to tell ya but that isn't gonna run shit.2 split air units in each container 20 cool sun hoods a piece vented.Built raised beds and planted in cocco as you can reuse it three times before having to haul it out.controllers fans,nutes and soil total investment around 40-45k.Turn around in the first 10 weeks is about 285k after costs.and the diesel fuel was around three grand.Also remember you can only safely draw 80% of what your generator's rated for


how in da hell would anyone sell 285k worth of weed every 10 weeks ??!! and that amount of deisel fuel would only run a 75kw generator for like 10 days.

and a cubic foot of dirt doesn't weight 120 pounds. that's just silly.

excuse my stoner math, but this stuff just doesn't seem to make sense. 
.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 24, 2009)

no actually i have an excavating business and i buy off road diesel for my equipment 1000 gallons at a time for under two dollars a gallon and running at full load that generator burns 2 gallons or less an hr.and i used normal power for veg as you don't useeven close the amount of power.And we had someone that takes it all at once


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 24, 2009)

what state do you run your excavating business in?


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 25, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i don't know about a secret tree door...
> 
> but a simple storage shed with a ladder going down would do wonders. though the neighbors might wonder why you spend 5 hours a day in a 6' by 6' foot storage shed.
> .


That's hilarious. Just tell 'em it's the only place where your cell phone comes in good.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 25, 2009)

cannaman2.5 said:


> no actually i have an excavating business and i buy off road diesel for my equipment 1000 gallons at a time for under two dollars a gallon and running at full load that generator burns 2 gallons or less an hr.and i used normal power for veg as you don't useeven close the amount of power.And we had someone that takes it all at once


dat's some crazy shite man. that type of Op would be more than a full time job for one person. Maybe even keep 2 people pretty bussy. You'd also be talking about thousands of plants and thousands of clones. And you could retire after running it for just one year. Now if the cut were going 3 or 4 ways... maybe you'd want to run it a bit longer. Why did you stop being involved with that? And how can i start? 
.


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 25, 2009)

well there was more than one person involved and it is alot of work.I stopped because i really didn't need to do it anymore.And do you really think i'd tell you where i'm from???lmfao.What are you a coP?


----------



## mightystoned (Mar 25, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> Then you could make a sweet elevator inside a tree that goes down to it.


lol funny stuff


----------



## Twenty Past Four (Mar 25, 2009)

Just curious actually. If you were close enough to me i was going to keep you in mind for the future in case i ever decide to do something like this. If I was a cop you actually narrowed it down to new england if the info in your location is correct. you might want to fix that. btw screw you if you think im the cops. I fuckin hate podey


----------



## grow plenty (Jan 11, 2010)

who makes a 75,000 watt gen that runs 1 hr on 2 gal of fuel. i want one. my 10,000 watt honda uses 1 gal per hr. and thats using less than 5000 watts or 50 percent


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

cannaman2.5 said:


> and if any of you are planning on putting in an inground pool anytime soon it may be a good time to bury a box and thats all i have to say about that


Sounds like a terrible idea, you thought dirt was heavy. THink Water!!!!


----------



## madcatter (Jan 11, 2010)

Since water runs downhill nicely, running a conduit with dual hoses is fairly easy ( always think back up).... but humping the dirt would be a major pain in the ass every 2-3 grows... but then again a years hard work would leave you with one hell of a pile of medicine.... if you dialed in 5 grows a year with 200 plants at say 60 grams per you are sitting on 60000 grams .... that is a lot of weed to move....


----------



## klido04 (Jan 11, 2010)

if you have netflix on your xbox look for a movie/show called "THe Union" its all about marijuana business and such they walked through a busted grow op that was train cars buried under ground but it was 2 side by side and 10 cars long all connected together and produced unthinkable amounts of money cant remember everything about it but you have the same idea just smaller scale. looked like they had it set up amazing


----------



## muldrowe (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably the best documentary I've seen


----------



## fabfun (Nov 25, 2010)

there was a guy on another site who had a metal shipping container buried and another placed on top of it with a trap door called the "bud bunker"


----------



## allen bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Well did you watch vid to seethe huge comercial grow he has going on! that was a sweet set up..you whouldnt have that much room in container to have grow room ,cloneing space (holy fucking clones batman!!)and to flower that many girls ,but i would love to have an underground room like the container!!pic is for me to see if i am able to post pics again ,and i can lovely!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.qt.com.au/story/2009/12/02/cannabis-caverns-revealed/


----------



## junker1 (Feb 7, 2013)

cannaman2.5 said:


> i've been involved in this before.The best way to do it is to get shipping containers. much stronger and will do the job.I think we got 2 used ones for around 2800 dollars.Ours were 40ft long and 7.5 feet wide.i built a ballast wall with 1000 watt hps's.which we flipped between the two boxes to cut down on the cost of ballast's so 20 ballasts and ran a 75kw generator.Someone above said something about a 5kw hate to tell ya but that isn't gonna run shit.2 split air units in each container 20 cool sun hoods a piece vented.Built raised beds and planted in cocco as you can reuse it three times before having to haul it out.controllers fans,nutes and soil total investment around 40-45k.Turn around in the first 10 weeks is about 285k after costs.and the diesel fuel was around three grand.Also remember you can only safely draw 80% of what your generator's rated for


sweet,

how about ten of em above ground and rent them out to patients so they can grow their own?


----------



## K3MP3R420 (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5rvldFoAo8
heres a youtube link to the video of that underground train car grow op.
pretty dope. cant even imagine it


----------



## ginnzy (Feb 10, 2013)

LED's..... (facepalm)


----------

